# $96 airport ride



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

A couple requested a ride while they were still on the plane. I called to verify the request and when they told me that they had not even pulled to the gate, I asked them if the would like to cancel and re-request after they had exited the plane and gotten thier baggage. They asked if I would wait. I then texted them the same question and again they asked if I would wait. I replied that I would. I then hit arrived and drove around the airport for a half hour. When they texted me thier door number I promptly picked them up and drove them to thier home. Normally a 55-60 dollar trip it rang up as $95. I wished them a pleasant weekend. The next day my rating went from a 4.84 to a 3.79 with almost 500 trips. Don't these dumb ****s realize I know where they live?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the ratings drop, but it's nice you got $96 fare there. By now most pax should be familiar with wait time.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I can not see how a single pax rating tanked your overall rating that badly EVEN if this was your first and only trip.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Would you rather have them complain about inefficient route or 1 star you?
You knew what you were doing, take the rating hit like a champ.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> I can not see how a single pax rating tanked your overall rating that badly EVEN if this was your first and only trip.


I only did a few rides that day, and I have no idea of the over 400 rides ive given, how many of them rated me.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Would you rather have them complain about inefficient route or 1 star you?
> You knew what you were doing, take the rating hit like a champ.


They should have a damn clue that waiting costs either them or me money.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

corrado said:


> They should have a damn clue that waiting costs either them or me money.


Agreed
But you _know _they dont


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Agreed
> But you _know _they dont


Now they know. Just trying to decide if I should further thier enlightenment


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

corrado said:


> I only did a few rides that day, and I have no idea of the over 400 rides ive given, how many of them rated me.


In my experience MOST rate you and you said the very next day your rating went from 4.84 to a 3.79. That means the over 400 rides before rated you pretty well.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Because you're driving for Uber, you still effectively made shit on that ride. 

Where did you end up taking them that it resulted in a $96 fare?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

duggles said:


> Because you're driving for Uber, you still effectively made shit on that ride.
> 
> Where did you end up taking them that it resulted in a $96 fare?


From the airport to thier home. And I didnt say I drive for Uber


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

And it would have been about 35 bucks less, but I was having to drive around the airport while waiting. You cant stop anywhere at the airport.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> In my experience MOST rate you and you said the very next day your rating went from 4.84 to a 3.79. That means the over 400 rides before rated you pretty well.


Sorry I meant 4.79


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

corrado said:


> Sorry I meant 4.79


500 trips equates to a possible 2500 points (2500 / 500 = 5.0).

If you had a 4.84 with 500 trips you had 2420 points (2420 /500 = 4.84).

To have a 4.79 with 500 trips you would have to drop to 2395 points (2395 / 500 = 4.79).

That's a 25 point drop. There's no way one customer caused that drop if you have 500 trips under your belt. Either multiple pax dinged you in one day, or you're closer to 100 trips than you are 500 trips.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> 500 trips equates to a possible 2500 points (2500 / 500 = 5.0).
> 
> If you had a 4.84 with 500 trips you had 2420 points (2420 /500 = 4.84).
> 
> ...


Dude, first be good at math before trying to to show someone up with it. How the hell can I lose points(stars)?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Also I didnt say exactly how many trips I have. You should know there are shills and agents for the companies on here lurking and ready to get drivers deactivated for perceived wrongdoing.


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

They sound like ******s, but...

Statistically impossible for one rating to drop your 500 ride rating by that much. Are you looking at your 1-day or 7-day rating?

A single 1-star rating in 100 trips will result in a 4.96 average.

To calculate it, add the total number of stars for all the trips and divide by the number of trips. 99 5-stars = 495. Add the 1 1-star, divide by 100 gets you 4.96


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

madman2k said:


> They sound like ******s, but...
> 
> Statistically impossible for one rating to drop your 500 ride rating by that much. Are you looking at your 1-day or 7-day rating?
> 
> ...


It only lists overall rating. And like I said I have no idea how many of my rides have rated me


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Apparently only about 100


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

No way I would wait


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> No way I would wait


I made over $90 in an hour and 15 minutes. Before expenses of course.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

4.56 here. I feel your pain.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

corrado said:


> From the airport to thier home.


No shit, dip shit.

Where in town did you take them? I'm trying to figure. Since the average airport fare to downtown is only about $30. Where in the Colorado area did you transport them to that would result in 3x the average fare amount for an airport run?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

duggles said:


> No shit, dip shit.
> 
> Where in town did you take them? I'm trying to figure. Since the average airport fare to downtown is only about $30. Where in the Colorado area did you transport them to that would result in 3x the average fare amount for an airport run?


Hey shit dip if you would have read my post you would realize that over $35 of the fare was circling the airport for 30 minutes. And there are plenty of areas just west of downtown denver that will equal around 50- 60 bucks in fare. And Im purposefully not saying the exact location. Comprende *******?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> 4.56 here. I feel your pain.


I thought they deactivate at 4.6?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

They do. I was. Took the class so I can drive again. Only done three rides since. Brought it up from 4.53.

I hear Lyft ain't so generous.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

corrado said:


> I made over $90 in an hour and 15 minutes. Before expenses of course.


No, you made $95-20%=$76 in an hour and 15 minutes. Before expenses of course.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> No, you made $95-20%=$76 in an hour and 15 minutes. Before expenses of course.


You are making assumptions


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> They do. I was. Took the class so I can drive again. Only done three rides since. Brought it up from 4.53.
> 
> I hear Lyft ain't so generous.


Your gonna have to have one of these riding with you to get your rating back up!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

corrado said:


> You are making assumptions


Good point, which of my assumptions is wrong?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Good point, which of my assumptions is wrong?


How many did you make?


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

I like that 50's pinup girl look-Thanks Sydney Uber.My guess is that the op accepted the ride and drove around while the pax were getting off the plane.I would have not accepted the ride and shut my driver app off if they tried again.I always warn people that ask me to wait that it costs to keep the meter running.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

corrado said:


> I made over $90 in an hour and 15 minutes. Before expenses of course.


You should watch your next pay statement closely.
If the customer complained to Uber they will most likely adjust the fare.
They might also deactivate you based on this complaint.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

This kind of driving around to pad the meter is one of the big complaints about the taxi industry. Funny to see the Tech Company's drivers pulling this crap.

Meet the new taxi, same as the old taxi.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> This kind of driving around to pad the meter is one of the big complaints about the taxi industry. Funny to see the Tech Company's drivers pulling this crap.
> 
> Meet the new taxi, same as the old taxi.


Yea its all pointless, everything is everything. Really insightful stuff.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

With that many trips under your belt, and I'm assuming you are talking your overall rating - not just one day or week - there is no way your rating call fall that much on the rating of just one pax. If you are talking about your weekly rating and you didn't do that many trips in the last 7 days, it's entirely possible that they gave you 1* and your rating dropped dramatically.

If your rating for the week was 4.84 (give or take) and you'd only done 5 trips - you be at around 24 out of 25 for rated trips. If the sixth trip was these idiots and they 1*'ed you - you still be 25 out of 30 for 6 trips and rating over 4 - sorry, I don't buy your rating dropping that much on one trip. If you are talking your overall rating dropping that much in one day, I call BS on the whole story - it's just not possible unless you pulled about 50 1* rides in a day.

You were obviously in contact with the pax, you should have told them if you want me to wait then I'll have to start the meter - if you didn't do this then they are justified (stupid as they may be) to 1* you for starting the trip early.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Ignore my last post - just read some of the maths someone else point out - you maths still doesn't add up on that many trips. You obviously must have had a crap day out driving and got lots of low ratings from lots of trips for your rating to fall that far.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

corrado said:


> Dude, first be good at math before trying to to show someone up with it. How the hell can I lose points(stars)?


When you have 500 trips, the rating from the oldest trip is dropped from the equation replaced by the rating from the newest trip. So if your newest trip got a rating of 1 star and the oldest trip that it replaced had a rating of 5, then replacing the 5 with a 1 drops your points by 4. Divided by 500 trips results in your rating dropping 0.008 (4 / 500 = 0.008).

If you think I'm bad at math, then show me the error in my math.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

corrado said:


> Hey shit dip if you would have read my post you would realize that over $35 of the fare was circling the airport for 30 minutes. And there are plenty of areas just west of downtown denver that will equal around 50- 60 bucks in fare. And Im purposefully not saying the exact location. Comprende *******?


I did read your post. You used incorrect language and improperly conveyed your meaning.

You said you hit Arrived and circled the airport. When in actuality you hit arrive, and then you hit Begin Trip. A fact which you left out of your previous posts. In which case, now we understand why the rider rated you a 1. You started their trip without their permission. When you really should have just cancelled and taken a fare that was ready for pickup. Oh well, you get what you deserve. It's clear now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

corrado said:


> I made over $90 in an hour and 15 minutes. Before expenses of course.


Great, so you screwed someone over that didn't understand how Uber works. We are all happy for you, no need to be an ass!

You did not handle it well and you could get screwed as a result. The rating isn't the big issue aside from your typo in your first post, 4.79, good to go. What is an issue is that your pax could potentially request a fare review. If they complain to Uber, a csr will simply delete the first portion of the ride and you'll be back down to $55 or so. The correct thing to do was to ask their permission to start the ride and if they said no, get the 5 minutes in and then cancel for no show. You violated terms of service by starting the ride before pax got in so you could get deactivated if they are being pricks.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

ABC *****es


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> When you have 500 trips, the rating from the oldest trip is dropped from the equation replaced by the rating from the newest trip. So if your newest trip got a rating of 1 star and the oldest trip that it replaced had a rating of 5, then replacing the 5 with a 1 drops your points by 4. Divided by 500 trips results in your rating dropping 0.008 (4 / 500 = 0.008).
> 
> If you think I'm bad at math, then show me the error in my math.


Didnt say i even have 500 trips but thanks for trying


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

corrado said:


> Didnt say i even have 500 trips but thanks for trying


You didn't say much of anything and what you did say is lacking in any meaningful details. 3.79 was 4.79, and I'm guessing you drive for Lyft since mentioned hit arrived with no start trip. With no idea how many miles you drove or what the fare actually was, nothing intelligible can be surmised from your post. It's clear that you are just an attention ***** looking to stir the pot with an I'm smarter than everyone else attitude. Learn to type with one hand while you stroke yourself, I've gotten nothing out of your post other than that there's another idiot driving "rideshare".


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

duggles said:


> I did read your post. You used incorrect language and improperly conveyed your meaning.
> 
> *Nothing wrong with the language, you were too lazy to take the time to understand the post before displaying your poor reading skills. Then you get belligerent. FU. *
> 
> ...


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You didn't say much of anything and what you did say is lacking in any meaningful details. 3.79 was 4.79, and I'm guessing you drive for Lyft since mentioned hit arrived with no start trip. With no idea how many miles you drove or what the fare actually was, nothing intelligible can be surmised from your post. It's clear that you are just an attention ***** looking to stir the pot with an I'm smarter than everyone else attitude. Learn to type with one hand while you stroke yourself, I've gotten nothing out of your post other than that there's another idiot driving "rideshare".


*I guess you have to be an idiot to come out in the black with this gig. I will be an idiot as long as I profit. Thanks for clarifying my issue. Please go out into the world and continue your good works. *


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

corrado said:


> A couple requested a ride while they were still on the plane. I called to verify the request and when they told me that they had not even pulled to the gate, I asked them if the would like to cancel and re-request after they had exited the plane and gotten thier baggage. They asked if I would wait. I then texted them the same question and again they asked if I would wait. I replied that I would. I then hit arrived and drove around the airport for a half hour. When they texted me thier door number I promptly picked them up and drove them to thier home. Normally a 55-60 dollar trip it rang up as $95. I wished them a pleasant weekend. The next day my rating went from a 4.84 to a 3.79 with almost 500 trips. Don't these dumb ****s realize I know where they live?


Go ahead. Go to their house and raise hell. Nothing like adding fuel to the already burning "Uber has a bunch of crazies driving for them," fire.

See you in the funny papers.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

corrado you blew it and came here thinking most would have your back. Your original post was missing key ingredients and yet you blame all others for your mistakes. What you did was wrong and foolish but at least got lucky with the fare. Right when they said they were not even off the plane, you tell them to cancel as you cannot wait that long for them to come out based on time = money and you cannot park the vehicle. on airport property or you will get a ticket. You could have also told them to text you that they want you as your driver and that you can start the ride now so you have proof if they try to adjust the fare. Once that is established, you should have text them that you will drive off the airport area and wait in a nearby parking lot until they are ready to be picked up. Before any of this has happened, I would have asked where they are going so to make sure the waiting at $.18 a minute (chump change) is worth the wait. You did it wrong, deserved the bad rating based on not letting them know ahead of time what your own plan was for this request.

You screwed up and you should man up and take the results of abuse from your peers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You didn't say much of anything and what you did say is lacking in any meaningful details. 3.79 was 4.79, and I'm guessing *you drive for Lyft* since mentioned hit arrived with no start trip. With no idea how many miles you drove or what the fare actually was, nothing intelligible can be surmised from your post. It's clear that you are just an attention ***** looking to stir the pot with an I'm smarter than everyone else attitude. Learn to type with one hand while you stroke yourself, I've gotten nothing out of your post other than that there's another idiot driving "rideshare".


I think the key is that he drove this as a Lyft ride. As such, the ride started soon after he hit arrived (is it one minute?). I assume the Lyft passengers might not have been aware of that feature of the Lyft system.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

OCBob said:


> corrado you blew it and came here thinking most would have your back. Your original post was missing key ingredients and yet you blame all others for your mistakes. What you did was wrong and foolish but at least got lucky with the fare. Right when they said they were not even off the plane, you tell them to cancel as you cannot wait that long for them to come out based on time = money and you cannot park the vehicle. on airport property or you will get a ticket. You could have also told them to text you that they want you as your driver and that you can start the ride now so you have proof if they try to adjust the fare. Once that is established, you should have text them that you will drive off the airport area and wait in a nearby parking lot until they are ready to be picked up. Before any of this has happened, I would have asked where they are going so to make sure the waiting at $.18 a minute (chump change) is worth the wait. You did it wrong, deserved the bad rating based on not letting them know ahead of time what your own plan was for this request.
> 
> You screwed up and you should man up and take the results of abuse from your peers.


They acted entitled and oblivious. Ignorance is expensive, doubly so when you doubledown by trashing my rating when I know where you live and you park your car outside the garage. Hope thier deductible was low. Cheap immature revenge, sure. Do I feel bad. Not even a little.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think the key is that he drove this as a Lyft ride. As such, the ride started soon after he hit arrived (is it one minute?). I assume the Lyft passengers might not have been aware to that feature of the Lyft system.


Yes, corrado seems to like to have us play these little guessing games but it's safe to assume it was Lyft. I'm not sure if it's 1 minute or 3 minutes when lyft starts charging for time but the correct thing to do is hit arrived, wait 3 minutes and then cancel as no show.



corrado said:


> They acted entitled and oblivious. Ignorance is expensive, doubly so when you doubledown by trashing my rating when I know where you live and you park your car outside the garage. Hope thier deductible was low. Cheap immature revenge, sure. Do I feel bad. Not even a little.


So aside from being a dishonest idiot, you are a whining little child. You jacked up their fare by accepting and driving in circles when you could have informed them there would be a charge and driver to a spot off property and waited. You are surprised that they were entitled and oblivious, that describes 1/3 of the customers, no surprise there. They gave you a bad grade for ripping them off, hurt your feelings and made you have a temper tantrum. You are just what Lyft and Uber needs, sign up for Uber too so you can make a real splash in the news.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

why didn't you just hit arrived, wait 5 minutes then leave to get $5? iid have tell them I cant stop on airport grounds and if I were to wait, id have to go in circles around the airport but would need the meter running.

OR they can request one ONCE they had their luggage.

honesty people. you **** yourself over, get people to HATE lyft and screw us out when said pax goes off on us, good folks for your shitty scam.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

corrado said:


> They acted entitled and oblivious. Ignorance is expensive, doubly so when you doubledown by trashing my rating when I know where you live and you park your car outside the garage. Hope thier deductible was low. Cheap immature revenge, sure. Do I feel bad. Not even a little.


the ratings at least yours, reflect on your attitude clearly. be happy they didn't email lyft about it or wait a few weeks. maybe lyft does take back some of that fare $$.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

corrado said:


> Didnt say i even have 500 trips but thanks for trying


You said it in your first post. Here, I've bolded it for you:



corrado said:


> The next day my rating went from a 4.84 to a 3.79 with almost *500 trips.*


If' you're hung up on the "almost" part, then the math says the one star dropped your rating almost 0.008 points. You'd still need a lot more pax to ding you for it to drop 0.05 points.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> why didn't you just hit arrived, wait 5 minutes then leave to get $5? iid have tell them I cant stop on airport grounds and if I were to wait, id have to go in circles around the airport but would need the meter running.
> 
> OR they can request one ONCE they had their luggage.
> 
> honesty people. you **** yourself over, get people to HATE lyft and screw us out when said pax goes off on us, good folks for your shitty scam.


This is why people like Travis can do what they do. Being able to rely on the good(niave) nature of people like you. I have eaten the scraps enough to know that the only way to eat well is to take, not ask. I make the platform work for me, not the other way around. I wont last long. I dont have to, I will be on to a hopefully more profitable and stable gig. The whole concept will not last at this current state. Simple economics. We are on the fringes of the chart. Good luck fellas, you're going to need it with that mindset.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

corrado said:


> This is why people like Travis can do what they do. Being able to rely on the good(niave) nature of people like you. I have eaten the scraps enough to know that the only way to eat well is to take, not ask. I make the platform work for me, not the other way around. I wont last long. I dont have to, I will be on to a hopefully more profitable and stable gig. The whole concept will not last at this current state. Simple economics. We are on the fringes of the chart. Good luck fellas, you're going to need it with that mindset.


Waiting five minutes and getting the $5 is $60 an hour for your time. It's also very rare that CSRs refund it if your car is shown to be right at the pickup location for the entire 5 minutes.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> You said it in your first post. Here, I've bolded it for you:
> 
> If' you're hung up on the "almost" part, then the math says the one star dropped your rating almost 0.008 points. You'd still need a lot more pax to ding you for it to drop 0.05 points.


 hungup on the almost because that is the point at which the ratings roll over, not before. Get it? Not before but after. Hence it wasnt possible to lose points at that "point". You got blustery in your reply in which you are trying to use math as the switch when you were most definitely wrong because of a factor you didnt recognize. But at least you helped me realize that very little of my pax are rating me. I know why, due to another reason I profit from this job. I will now fix the issue. See, I learned something from you guys. Thanks.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

corrado said:


> This is why people like Travis can do what they do. Being able to rely on the good(niave) nature of people like you. I have eaten the scraps enough to know that the only way to eat well is to take, not ask. I make the platform work for me, not the other way around. I wont last long. I dont have to, I will be on to a hopefully more profitable and stable gig. The whole concept will not last at this current state. Simple economics. We are on the fringes of the chart. Good luck fellas, you're going to need it with that mindset.


I think travis likes people like: the type to scam folks who don't have a clue. I have a clue and I do my job as honest and efficient as possible. going in circles for $35 isn't honest and muchless efficient. frankly I hope lyft suspends your account asap. drivers like you hurt those of us who can make decent $$ with lyft in other markets

honestly you sound like one of those guys who gets butt hurt when one says you have a small dick and would go out of your way to damage that persons property.


----------



## 4ubersteven (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd like to know if your rider complain about the fee and gets uber/lyft to reduce it, resulting in a charge back to you. It should show up on your payment page at the end of the week.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Can we lock this thread, Mods?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Waiting five minutes and getting the $5 is $60 an hour for your time. It's also very rare that CSRs refund it if your car is shown to be right at the pickup location for the entire 5 minutes.


It isn't really for five minutes time. There is the driving time to get there as well.

This guy isn't interested in how five bucks averages out over time- clearly. He goes by the ignorant pax deserve to be punished mantra. That is a poor row to hoe.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

D Town said:


> Can we lock this thread, Mods?


Why? It's just starting to get interesting.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> They do. I was. Took the class so I can drive again. Only done three rides since. Brought it up from 4.53.
> 
> I hear Lyft ain't so generous.


Holy schmokes..... this is since you got your car repaired and back in action? Can't be. You have had quite a saga.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Why? It's just starting to get interesting.


I know! It's actually quite hilarious.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

hes that guy. the one who lacks the balls to tell people whats up be it assholish way or nicely but when they are out of sight.. watch out! hes angry!. dude ive had my ratings sit at 4.88 even with 2-3x surge. they don't take it out on me because I try to treat them decently like id expect folks to treat me. And I always claim I don't give a shit about my ratings anyways. how do I, who don't give a shit manage to get tips and keep my ratings up? with lyft im 4.83 which is sadly higher than avg in my market.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

corrado said:


> A couple requested a ride while they were still on the plane. I called to verify the request and when they told me that they had not even pulled to the gate, I asked them if the would like to cancel and re-request after they had exited the plane and gotten thier baggage. They asked if I would wait. I then texted them the same question and again they asked if I would wait. I replied that I would. I then hit arrived and drove around the airport for a half hour. When they texted me thier door number I promptly picked them up and drove them to thier home. Normally a 55-60 dollar trip it rang up as $95. I wished them a pleasant weekend. The next day my rating went from a 4.84 to a 3.79 with almost 500 trips. Don't these dumb ****s realize I know where they live?


Maybe to 4.79? The other is mathematically impossible. Maybe Uber let them give you "minus 100 stars"!

Even if they do not let you stop and wait at whatever airport you were at, the Uber Bible clearly states Pax "must" be "in the vehicle" to "start" trip. How did driving around on "arrived" run up the meter?(impossible).
You got pinged, got greedy, got sneaky, then got dinged. (Hey, that rhymes).
Feel lucky if you did not get the whole $95 taken back.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

corrado said:


> A couple requested a ride while they were still on the plane. I called to verify the request and when they told me that they had not even pulled to the gate, I asked them if the would like to cancel and re-request after they had exited the plane and gotten thier baggage. They asked if I would wait. I then texted them the same question and again they asked if I would wait. I replied that I would. I then hit arrived and drove around the airport for a half hour. When they texted me thier door number I promptly picked them up and drove them to thier home. Normally a 55-60 dollar trip it rang up as $95. I wished them a pleasant weekend. The next day my rating went from a 4.84 to a 3.79 with almost 500 trips. Don't these dumb ****s realize I know where they live?


The very last sentence of your above post takes courage. Oops, forgot,..us Uber drivers are known to have more courage than brains.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

corrado said:


> From the airport to thier home. And I didnt say I drive for Uber


So if not driving for uber or lyft, etc, why you talking ratings?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

im starting to think this is a BS story.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

DriverFromLA said:


> This is a little off topic, but dmiller227 you should probably remove your picture from your avatar.
> 
> There is no benefit in making it easy for Uber to associate your forum account with your true identity.
> 
> It could only hurt you further down the line. Just my two cents.


You got a point..boogie man Corrado might come get you.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> This is a little off topic, but dmiller227 you should probably remove your picture from your avatar.
> 
> There is no benefit in making it easy for Uber to associate your forum account with your true identity.
> 
> It could only hurt you further down the line. Just my two cents.


Yeah, I was thinking of changing it anyway. Done.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

corrado said:


> hungup on the almost because that is the point at which the ratings roll over, not before. Get it? Not before but after. Hence it wasnt possible to lose points at that "point". You got blustery in your reply in which you are trying to use math as the switch when you were most definitely wrong because of a factor you didnt recognize. But at least you helped me realize that very little of my pax are rating me. I know why, due to another reason I profit from this job. I will now fix the issue. See, I learned something from you guys. Thanks.


The math barely changes at almost 500 trips. Despite not having the oldest rating drop off like what happens once you reach 500, adding a one star with almost 500 trips still only drops your rating approximately 0.008. Here is the math.

498 trips with a 4.84 is 2410 stars accumulated (2410 / 498 = 4.8393)

If the next trip is a one star rating, then you would drop to 4.83 (2411 / 499 = 4.8317). The drop is 0.0076 points... almost 0.008.

Again there is no way this one pax caused your rating drop 0.05 if you are at almost 500 trips.

You can keep trying to make this personal, but the math is the same regardless who it is from.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think the key is that he drove this as a Lyft ride. As such, the ride started soon after he hit arrived (is it one minute?). I assume the Lyft passengers might not have been aware of that feature of the Lyft system.


A large amount of Lyft riders are recently defected Uber riders, or riders beginning to utilize both services. As I've noticed with my impeccable rating taking a dive recently, most new riders are unfamiliar with the fact that Lyft starts the ride 1 minute after arrival. I've gotten several dings about "starting the ride early," and then they hate when you explain to them that Lyft believes drivers should get paid fairly and knows we don't get paid when we wait, so they start the ride to encourage riders to get to be ready or enter the car quickly.

Back to the point at hand, this dude should have explained to them that the ride would start automatically, per Lyft, and made sure they were ok with it. And, corrado should have simply provided more necessary information in his original post.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

500 trips.. 500 times he probably ****ed over a pax. im more baffled at the idea he went in circles for 45 minutes while running up the tab. Clearly to him time is not money and hes claiming IM the idiot pawn travis wants. I feel like I should bang my head on my table because he doesn't know how to do math or add in expense incurred while doing this stupid loopie loop.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

corrado said:


> They acted entitled and oblivious. Ignorance is expensive, doubly so when you doubledown by trashing my rating when I know where you live and you park your car outside the garage. Hope thier deductible was low. Cheap immature revenge, sure. Do I feel bad. Not even a little.


This is the whole point of his post guys, they wanted him to wait for them for who knows however long that is, they do that at SFO and OAK and it's a *****. I always call at 5 min and if they tell me that BS tell them to cancel.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> This is the whole point of his post guys, they wanted him to wait for them for who knows however long that is, they do that at SFO and OAK and it's a *****. I always call at 5 min and if they tell me that BS tell them to cancel.


so the solution is go in circles and add more money in a shady way? get there, wait 5 then call. if they aint out, cancel collect $5. don't rack up $35 in a shady way. People skills folks. do you know how that works? ive had folks ask me at IAD to wait for them and pick them up in the arrivals. I get there, loops twice slowly (during 2nd round I call. if they aren't outside by door #1-5) if they are still waiting and its been 5 mins, ill tell them I cant wait because ill get ticket like any other car out there, so request once youre ready because there are quite a few cars within 10 minutes from the airport.

9 out of 10 times they go "oh, ok". or like 99% of people, will open lyft and uber to determine closest car...again


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> so the solution is go in circles and add more money in a shady way? get there, wait 5 then call. if they aint out, cancel collect $5. don't rack up $35 in a shady way. People skills folks. do you know how that works? ive had folks ask me at IAD to wait for them and pick them up in the arrivals. I get there, loops twice slowly (during 2nd round I call. if they aren't outside by door #1-5) if they are still waiting and its been 5 mins, ill tell them I cant wait because ill get ticket like any other car out there, so request once youre ready because there are quite a few cars within 10 minutes from the airport.
> 
> 9 out of 10 times they go "oh, ok". or like 99% of people, will open lyft and uber to determine closest car...again


No, I was saying since airports are a ***** to do the 5 minute thing before going in, not on property, I don't know how he drove around that long unless he pressed start ride, I didn't want to read the whole series. People tend to do this when it's late at night and they've had previous difficulty getting a ride, hope this helps


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> No, I was saying since airports are a ***** to do the 5 minute thing before going in, not on property, I don't know how he drove around that long unless he pressed start ride, I didn't want to read the whole series. People tend to do this when it's late at night and they've had previously difficulty getting a ride, hope this helps


its cool  wasn't arguing with ya, just stating his shady tactics of earning quick cash since he doesn't care if hes booted. im seriously wondering if im the only one who drives with no ****s given, as long as the law isn't being broken and underaged kids aint taking booze in my car. Yes, had that happen.


----------



## LolX (May 11, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I think travis likes people like: the type to scam folks who don't have a clue. I have a clue and I do my job as honest and efficient as possible. going in circles for $35 isn't honest and muchless efficient. frankly I hope lyft suspends your account asap. drivers like you hurt those of us who can make decent $$ with lyft in other markets
> 
> honestly you sound like one of those guys who gets butt hurt when one says you have a small dick and would go out of your way to damage that persons property.


I don't get your posts. I drove briefly for Lyft (~180-200 rides last summer, 4.94 rating OMGZ) but I was told right when I got to a place to start the meter by my mentor/I think it says it in their stuff. It sends pax a text that we are there.

I had a really similar airport experience . Dropped someone off then got a ping. Immediately called the guy who requested (still on the plane) and told him I'd drive him but had to start the meter right then and go in circles so I didn't get the ticket. If you request a ride right when you land and want a car then that's the deal. Maybe the OP didn't tell him he was going in circles which is an issue, but if you want that ride to stay around for a bunch of time, then yeah start the meter because that's your time they're taking up. They've reserved the service.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LolX said:


> I don't get your posts. I drove briefly for Lyft (~180-200 rides last summer, 4.94 rating OMGZ) but I was told right when I got to a place to start the meter by my mentor/I think it says it in their stuff. It sends pax a text that we are there.
> 
> I had a really similar airport experience . Dropped someone off then got a ping. Immediately called the guy who requested (still on the plane) and told him I'd drive him but had to start the meter right then and go in circles so I didn't get the ticket. If you request a ride right when you land and want a car then that's the deal. Maybe the OP didn't tell him he was going in circles which is an issue, but if you want that ride to stay around for a bunch of time, then yeah start the meter because that's your time they're taking up. They've reserved the service.


with lyft after a minute or so the fare begins once you hit arrived. after 3 you can cancel and collect $5. uber you hit arrive and wait 5 minutes BEFORE you cancel. the ride hasn't started until you hit begin trip. im not going to drive in circles waiting 30 minutes for a person who might say "ok " to me so I wont ditch them and then ***** to lyft/uber and in turn screw me over because lyft/uber will bend over backwards for the pax, not you. EVER. you can be stabbed and MAYBE his account is banned. maybe. depends on the medias hate on them.

I wonder how many folks here even have remote people skills? how hard is it to tell them no? ive had a pax (when I was new) tell me its ok to begin the trip as I waited, only for them to email uber saying its too much and that I started the trip. I responded back to uber and they just told me to screw off and never to begin a trip unless the pax is inside the car.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

in this industry nice guys get ****ed over by the pax and uber. the assholes get 4.4 and worse ratings and get booted to be replaced by 50 assholes ans 50 nice guys,rinse and repeat. Im in between both lines and im a 4.9 (as of tonight) just saying. take it from someone who vacuums once or twice a month and washes his car once a month.

I hardly ever work surges because I don't drive in the city. sure im losing some cash but my car isn't taking the beating of stop n go traffic nor the subpar road conditions in DC.


----------



## LolX (May 11, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> with lyft after a minute or so the fare begins once you hit arrived. after 3 you can cancel and collect $5. uber you hit arrive and wait 5 minutes BEFORE you cancel. the ride hasn't started until you hit begin trip. im not going to drive in circles waiting 30 minutes for a person who might say "ok " to me so I wont ditch them and then ***** to lyft/uber and in turn screw me over because lyft/uber will bend over backwards for the pax, not you. EVER. you can be stabbed and MAYBE his account is banned. maybe. depends on the medias hate on them.
> 
> I wonder how many folks here even have remote people skills? how hard is it to tell them no? ive had a pax (when I was new) tell me its ok to begin the trip as I waited, only for them to email uber saying its too much and that I started the trip. I responded back to uber and they just told me to screw off and never to begin a trip unless the pax is inside the car.


Most people want to just know they have a ride and it'll be ready when they are out of the terminal. Hell the other night I had to wait for my gf for 15 minutes and saw all the people getting picked up/dropped off by Uber/Lyft and was about to request one just so I could GTFO out of the airport and go home. If someone wants you to wait 30 minutes and you let them know the deal, I don't see the huge deal about driving in circles and taking the ride lacking "people skills". You communicate clearly with them the deal then pick them up.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

It was the price they had to pay if they wanted the driver to do the waiting and not have to wait themselve. That's why they selfishly hailed you so early and expected you to not start the trip. I guess the best thing in the future is let them know you will have to start the trip if they expect you to wait? Why do you care so much about ratings? Situations like this are why the rating system is ******ed and has too many flaws to be taken seriously, like they can base their rating on the fare, which has nothing to do with the driver. Uber knows this.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

In New Jersey at least, it's a rolling average of the last *100* trips, NOT the last 500.

This is the answer I got from UberPartners E-mail support, when I questioned an overnight ratings drop.


----------

